# A good first dust collector



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Good review.
Thank you.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I have the Grizzly version of the exact same DC…

It is indeed a powerful beast and moves a LOT of air. I use the 'Y' with three branches of 4" flex, and usually have one of them gated and the other two open.

I also installed a Thein plate, but haven't fillet the bag since installing it, so I'm not sure if it's keeping the inside of the filter clean or not.

I agree that this is a very good single stage DC and merits the extra $ over the ever-so-popular HF model.


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for your comments. Prior to installing the Thein baffle I was getting large chips caught in the upper filter after planing some wood. You could hear and see the large shaving falling when rotating the cleaning handle. I figured if large chips were getting blown up then so was a lot of dust.

With the Thein baffle installed there were no more large chips in the filter. When rotating the cleaning handle there was no sound of falling chips. Thus I imagine that there is significantly less dust getting up into the filter. When I rotate the filter cleaner and then start the collector again you can see the dust that fell being pulled down into the lower bag so there obviously is still some dust going up.

I empty my lower bag when it gets between 1/3 and 1/2 full. I've emptied it about 4 times now. Next time I empty it I'll remove the top filter and blow it out with compressed air. This will give me a good feel for how much dust is getting up there and I'll update this review then.


----------



## Docop (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi

I wa about to grab this unit too and as per your review, i'm quite interested into the Thein mod… Was is possible to post picture of how do you install it into the collector ? I don't really figure it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

I forgot to take pics as I assembled it and I don't want to take it apart so I'll describe it.

-measure the inside diameter of the cylinder separating the top filter from the lower bag, the separator goes just under the intake from the impeller
-draw a circle of that diameter on a piece of 1/2" MDF, cut it out using a jig saw or a bandsaw - it doesn't have to be a work of art
-mark it into thirds, I ran a string along the outside, measured it, divided by three and got 1/3 the radius, I then marked it accordingly
-draw an inside circle 1 3/4" in from the outside
-for 2/3 of the baffle use your jig saw or bandsaw to cut out the second circle, again it doesn't need to be a work of art
-on the dust collector cylinder, plan where to install it, the rule of thumb is to have the 1/3 solid part under the area of the intake
-drill 4 holes with a 1/8" bit - two around the intake and the other two about 120 degrees opposite
-attach the baffle on the solid side through the two holes under the intake using drywall screws, have someone help you or use a couple of 1 3/4" scraps on opposite sides to wedge it in place
-use two long drywall screws to attach the opposite side of the baffle, the screws will bridge the 1 3/4" gap between the cylinder and the baffle and go into the baffle - don't over tighten or it will start pulling the other side away from the edge, just enough to hold it in place

Done, now assemble the collector and see the amazing change

Note, other articles I've seen use angled dowels to attach the separator to the angled cone inside the cylinder, I found this way too hard and unnecessary, the drywall screws worked great and having two screws bridging the open gap didn't affect performance in any way


----------



## Docop (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi

Thanks a lot for the info. basically, i search little more and what i found, is about the same system, but they can use : a skillet, or a frying pan. Just drill hole in center, and a bracket just put on the top part where the canister sit over. And with the shape and about hald a hinge all dust should be eliminated.

Now i gonna place my order for this one. but it's supposed to be quite loud as having a bigger impeler.. So did you figure out a way to lower the sound/noise of it ?
I was thinking of maybe putting foam around the casing of the imppeler if it might help.. you tell me.


----------



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

I don't find it much louder than other dust collectors I've used of the same capacity. They are moderately noisy of course but anytime I'm using the DC I'm also using a tool loud enough that I have ear protection on anyway. I bought a 220V remote control box and keep the remote connected to my belt loop. I put on my ear protection, start the DC and then start the tool.

From what I've read, soundproofing tools inside a shop doesn't give very dramatic results. I'd be interested in hearing about your experiences if you do try it.


----------

